# Why White Rock? Here's why!



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

We spent some time behind the video camera this spring....and here's a new promo video we put together.

This video really showcases the un-matched storability and durability of White Rock Decoys. You've got to see to believe boys!

Check it out. :thumb:


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Im adding 40dz decoys to my snow spread for this coming season and after running a friends 25dz whiterocks for part of this spring they were definetly going to be my decoy of choice but, then i seen the assembly process and quickly changed my mind. why not sell them assembled? or atleast make them not such a pain in the ... to assemble


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

What decoy doesn't require assembly? You have just seen the process but never put any together? Give me a break. If you can't put 40 dozen together in an afternoon then you're lazy. But as I see your location "busting a roost" I understand now.

White rocks are great decoys and customer service is best in the business! I'm sure they're working on something new soon to solve that assembly problem the Einstein's can't figure out.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

well my sillosocks i had to push a rod through the head, pretty simple. my dakota fullbodies just had to put the motion base on, again pretty simple. white rocks you have to piss around with the little grommet and cutting tying and stretching bungee cord. i have never personally put any together but have talked to 2 people that have and said it was nothing but a headache. lazy? haha ya thats it, or i have better things to do then spend 5X the amount of time assembling decoys. i will agree with you that the white rocks are an amazing decoy!! thats why they were my original choice but to me the headache of assembling them isnt worth it.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Were did you guys purchase those bags that you had your whiterocks in???


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

DonkeyCart said:


> What decoy doesn't require assembly? You have just seen the process but never put any together? Give me a break. If you can't put 40 dozen together in an afternoon then you're lazy. But as I see your location "busting a roost" I understand now.
> 
> White rocks are great decoys and customer service is best in the business! I'm sure they're working on something new soon to solve that assembly problem the Einstein's can't figure out.


Wow - insult a guy with a legitimate point and then state White Rock has the best customer service in the business. You act like he insulted your mother! Only way I can figure it is either:

a) you work for white rock and just insulted a potential customer - thus contradicting your statement about having the best customer service
b) you have some sort of man crush on the white rock guys

How else do you explain attacking somebody for their opinion about a decoy's assembly?

I bought 12 dozen white rock supports a couple seasons ago and really like them, but have to agree that they are pain in the azz to assemble. I am not referring to putting the support on the decoy but instead I am talking about putting the actual support together. I must be lazzzzzzzzyyyyyyy........ :thumb:


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

No I do not work for any decoy company. 
Call them up and talk to them you'll see. 
Haters gonna hate.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Easy there fellas. :wink:

We do appreciate the comments and feed back, believe me, we hear ya and are always looking at ways to improve our product line!

As far as assembly goes, our stance has always been with a little effort up front you are receiving a proven quality product at a very competitive price. Get a couple buddies together to watch football and slap decoys together on a Sunday in January....you'll have a nice pile assembled by the end of the game. That's what we do! :thumb:

The 100% truth is we offered assembled tuf-snaps at a premium price for two full season, but the % of people that purchased them over the un-assemabled didn't warrant stocking them. 98% of the people were buying the un-assemabled decoys at the lower price, even in larger quantities.

lesserhunter, if you're truly interested, shoot us an email at [email protected] and we can get you a quote for assembled decoys. We'd love to talk.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

brobones said:


> Were did you guys purchase those bags that you had your whiterocks in???


Reg, the bags in the video are Rig 'Em Right stand up decoy bags.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

"Haters gonna hate"
"Einsteins"
"Lazy"
You know what 'donkey cart'?I hear another name for donkeys is '***'.
White Rock,hopefully that 'donkey' doesn't work for you.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I was fortunate to win one of the free dozen decoys that WhiteRock was giving away this spring. I normally run Sillosocks and Deadlys. I love the Whiterocks for appearance and how well they transport. Probably the best windsock type decoy for high wind days. My only issue is that 3 of the 12 decoys had the lock washer come off while picking up. These decoys were used on maybe 10 hunts this spring and to have 25% of the decoys come apart in that little amount of time is a real issue for snowgoose hunters IMO. No big deal with the 12 I have but if a guy was running 1000 and had 1/4 of them come apart while in the field, it could be disaster with lots of time between hunts fixing decoys when time is already limited during the fast/furious spring season. I'd be tempted to convert the whole spread to WR but not if that experience is gonna be the norm for the decoys.

Alex


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

the whiterocks i used this spring had the same exact problem


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Another decoy that came out to early.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

We stand behind our product 100%. Anyone who purchased our decoys and has push nuts that malfunctioned please contact [email protected] for replacements. The issue arises when the push nut is installed at an angle and not properly lined up when taping the Tuf-Snap on the stake. To date we have shipped out less than 1% replacement push nuts vs the number of decoys sold over 3 years. Rest assured we will address any one of our customers questions or concerns, please reach out to us if you need something.

Best, 
James Wille
White Rock Decoys


----------

